# Baisse des prix ipod



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

Savez vous si il va reellement y avoir une baisse des prix de cette machine aprés les fetes?

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

une baisse des prix chez la pomme !!!!!


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2001)

Savez vous aussez que le disque équipe le ipod est vendu 4500 frs par son fabricant toshiba ?


----------



## JackSim (28 Décembre 2001)

ssa alore macisnside, sait daingue !!!


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2001)

_tiens jack est en forme, l'a du boire quelques trucs sympas pendant le réveillon_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Décembre 2001)

Alors Apple vend en perte NNNOOOOOONNNNN !!!!!!!


----------



## JackSim (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par edohren:
*Alors Apple vend en perte NNNOOOOOONNNNN !!!!!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu crois qu'Apple paie ses composants au même prix qu'un simple pékin à la pièce sur le marché ?


----------



## Arno (28 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Tu crois qu'Apple paie ses composants au même prix qu'un simple pékin à la pièce sur le marché ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais bien entendu, voyons.... 
M'enfin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2001)

D apres sources Apple France: em janvier, le iPod devrait valoir 2990 F....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Décembre 2001)

Je confirme pour l'ipod, les prix baisse...
Je viens de le voir chez mac in shop (www.macinshop.fr) à 2939f
@ +


----------



## maczeage (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;cyril&gt;:
*D apres sources Apple France: em janvier, le iPod devrait valoir 2990 F....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


JAMAIS mais alors JAMAIS j 'acheterais un ipod meme a ce prix la .

Vous en avez pas marre qu apple se foute de vous ?

l archeos Jukebox avec 40 go de disk , coute 2500 balles .

L ipod est 3 fois plus cher que la concurence ..


----------



## iVan (30 Décembre 2001)

Pas nécessaire d'avalar tout ce que Apple lance sur le marché. iPod ? très bien... mais faut-il se balader toute la journée avec de la musique collée dans les oreilles ?
De toute façon ces "tunes" deviendront payantes à cause des droits d'auteurs. Les maisons de disques y vieillent. Dans 12 mois l'iPod sera dépassé. Pour maintenir ses bénéfices, Apple lancera un nouveau bidule encore plus performant et plus cher... 
Une loi: IL FAUT CONSOMMER!


----------



## maczeage (30 Décembre 2001)

il est deja depassé !

la concurence en est deja a 40 go de disk
et seulement 5 go pour l ipod ...

apple aurait du sortir son engin y'a 1 an !


----------



## alèm (30 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par plcou:
*A 5 Go c'est déjà presque trop de capacité.
Enfin, je vous rappelle que c'est au contraire les lecteurs concurrents qui vont vite être dépassés car Apple est la seule société qui distribue des mises à jours pour son baladeur qui pourra ainsi s'adapter aux nouveaux formats misucaux.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je veux bien une pointe de chauvinisme mais la désinformation *non!*, Rio fournit des upgrades firmware pour tous ses baladeurs, Archos aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




faut arrêter les gars!


----------



## archeos (31 Décembre 2001)

FW


----------



## Pilou2 (31 Décembre 2001)

A 5 Go c'est déjà presque trop de capacité.
Enfin, je vous rappelle que c'est au contraire les lecteurs concurrents qui vont vite être dépassés car Apple est la seule société qui distribue des mises à jours pour son baladeur qui pourra ainsi s'adapter aux nouveaux formats misucaux.
De plus je préfère me balader avec 185 g plutôt qu'avec 100 CDs que j'ai acheté. Tout le monde ne pirate pas la musique.
(qui a dit qu'on ne trouvait plus de musique piratée sur Internet ?)

Bref je suis pas du tout d'accord avec vos réactions.


----------



## Pilou2 (31 Décembre 2001)

Et j'ai oublié d'ajouter le port firewire qui est une exclusivité Macintosh pour sa rapidité.


----------



## benjamin (31 Décembre 2001)

...exclusivité Macintosh...en es-tu bien sûr


----------



## ficelle (31 Décembre 2001)

le haut de gamme archos est toujours a 20 go, et par l'usb les debits sont plus que penalisants. c'est super d'avoir une telle capacité dans la poche, mais il faut plus d'une heure pour transferer 10 go. de plus, les batteries sont carement à la rue.
le seul avantage que je vois pur l'archos reside dans le mode cue, qui permet de choisir le titre suivant pendant la lecture.
par contre, le futur archos risque de changer la donne :




a+


----------



## daffyb (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>PostÃ© Ã  l'origine par maczeage:
*


JAMAIS mais alors JAMAIS j 'acheterais un ipod meme a ce prix la .

Vous en avez pas marre qu apple se foute de vous ?

l archeos Jukebox avec 40 go de disk , coute 2500 balles .

L ipod est 3 fois plus cher que la concurence ..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

transfert 40 Go en USB, et seulement 4 heures aprÃ¨s   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  tu peux utiliser ton lecteur....


----------



## mike1 (31 Décembre 2001)

Ok ficelle, quelles sont sest dimension et son poids??


----------



## ficelle (31 Décembre 2001)

c'est par là !


----------



## Tyler (31 Décembre 2001)

Les gars arretez tout :

Un pote a eu le archos pour noel,j'ai pu comparer avec l'ipod

-Le archos est ENORME (3 fois plus gros que l'ipod) (et quand je dis enorme c'est ENORME: 11,5 x 8,3 x 3,4 cm )
-Lourd. 350 grammes.
-Son ecran est pourri (petit,pas fluide,avec de gros pixel,et un eclairage vert degueu qui me rappelle les telephones portable bas de gamme)Pas de menu,pas d'acces au liste de titres,chagement de titre par raccourci ennuyeux et tout celà n'est pas aider par l'ecran bidon.
-Quasi impossible à manipuler correctement sans avoir parcouru la notice.
-1 heures 30 pour transferer 6 go en USB (laisser moi me marrer)
-Autonomie Batterie  : moins de 5 heures.
-Chargeur à part...A la première utilisation,l'archos doit etre charger pendant....15 HEURES avant utilisation (oui,oui,vous avez bien lu)
-Ecouteurs fournis completements pourris.

Seul avantage : il a une entrer audio.(mais est-elle performante ??)

Sinon , l'ipod :

-Petit : 6,18 x 10,21 x 1,98 cm
-Leger : 185 grammes
-ecran geant,fluide,haute resolution,eclairage bleuté,accés facile au menu,liste de lecture et reglages.
Manipulation d'une seule main,temps d'adaptation au fonctionnement sans notice : 5 minutes.
-10 minutes pour 5 gigas par firewire.
-Autonomie Batterie 8 à 10 heures réelles.
-Rechargement complé en 2 heures heures avec le mini chargeur
ou rechargement automatique en le branchant sur le mac. (Hyper pratique et genial).
-Ecouteurs fournies de haute qualité à aimant au neodium.


Diffrence de prix : 1000 FRANCS.
(Archos 20 GO dernier modele : 2600 francs
Apple Ipod : 3600 francS.)


Alors,vous prendrez quoi ?


----------



## ficelle (31 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*
Seul avantage : il a une entrer audio.(mais est-elle performante ??)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
et le mode cue tyler .... cue !!!
j'vais encore le benir cette nuit, celui la !
il y a peut etre une fonction equivalente sur l'ipod, mais je ne l'ai pas vu !a+


----------



## Pilou2 (1 Janvier 2002)

Ce n'est pas parceque certains se sont fait pigeonner et ont acheté autre chose que l'ipod qu'il faut être jaloux. On est sur un forum pro ou anti-Appli ici ?
Même les PCistes ne sont pas de mauvaise foi comme certains!!


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par plcou:
*Ce n'est pas parceque certains se sont fait pigeonner et ont acheté autre chose que l'ipod qu'il faut être jaloux. On est sur un forum pro ou anti-Appli ici ?
Même les PCistes ne sont pas de mauvaise foi comme certains!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme toi en ce qui concerne les questions de mises à jour des lecteurs?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aimer utiliser des macs ne veut pas dire faire partie d'une secte


----------



## Pilou2 (1 Janvier 2002)

C'était une erreur c'est tout (de toute façon moi j'ai rien achaté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (1 Janvier 2002)

c'était juste pour te dire que mon ami ficelle (un sauvage ae-iste comme moi!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) est sûrement de bonne foi quand il défend l'Archos (dont j'ai failli acheter le premier modèle)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, moah, yé m'en fous, yé oune Discman MP3 Rio (j'ai calculé le coût par Mo! le temps de transfert (gravure donc!) n'est pas mon critère principal, j'aime bien prendre mon temps en toutes choses)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




m'enfin, arrêtez de vous échauffer, c'est cool, ce soir on boit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
aimer utiliser des macs ne veut pas dire faire partie d'une secte    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






  Wouarf ! Heureusement dit parceque moen j'en ferai pas partie nan nan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A propos de la baisse du prix de l'iPod, comme tout les produits un moment ou un autre leurs prix baissent, non?  Et certainement qu'un jour ou l'autre son prix baissera et si la rumeur le dit, p'tre qu'Apple va sortir un nouvel iPod  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tiens, prenons l'exemple de l'Apple Cinema Display (22" LCD), à ça sortie il était vendu à environs en CHF 7'000.00 et maintenant il est à CHF 4'799.00, bon ça reste cher. C'est pourquoi j'me suis contentée et fait plaisir avec mes éco du 17" LCD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tjs est-il que l'iPod est une merveille, bien qu'il soit beaucoups trop cher et pour l'avoir en ma possession (reçu en cadeau pour Noël, une pure folie de ma moitié, mais quand on aime... m'a t'on dit) je peux le critiquer à mon aise en bien ou en mal. Enfin, je trouve que pour le prix, Apple aurait pu prévoir une p'te housse de protection, car le "plexi" c'est joli, mais très fragil et aussi prévoir un p'tit capuchon pour protéger le FW. Mis à part ces p'tites choses, c'st un balleur extra et enfin je peux bosser en paix dans cet immense bureau remplie de poules bruyantes.


----------



## ficelle (1 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*c'était juste pour te dire que mon ami ficelle (un sauvage ae-iste comme moi!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) est sûrement de bonne foi quand il défend l'Archos (dont j'ai failli acheter le premier modèle)    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oh, mais c'est que l'ai pas prise pour moi, la remarque desobligeante de plouc !
je ne defend pas particulierement l'archos, mais je regrette que l'ipod ne soit pas au top pour animer correctement une soirée.
a+


----------



## BlueVelvet (1 Janvier 2002)

Bon, calmons nous les gars, j'apporte un avis neutre (de Suisse, hihi!). Moi j'attend que le prix du IPod baisse sérieusement, à plus de 500 euros ou 750 CHF, ce n'est vraiment pas convaincant. En plus, je m'étonne de constater que personne, dans ces forums, ne déplore le fait que l'IPod ne soit pas doté d'une RADIO FM en plus... Ca ne coûterait presque rien, ne prendrait aucune place (une puce en plus, dérisoire), et ça le rendrait plus attractif car plus polyvalent, non?
Si qqn connaît personnellement M. Jobs ou ses collègues, merci de faire passer le message ;-)


----------



## scoodyflo (1 Janvier 2002)

A 457.57 euros j'achete !!! (3000 balles !) 5 GO de musique c'est BCP , un peu moins si ont installe OS X !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour les 	autres players MP3, 40 GO je veut bien mais bonjour l'escargot en USB ... C'est l'horreur d'avoir a attendre  + 1 heure pour écouter sa musique ... C'est plus long que l'enregistrement  d'un MD . pour plus petit ont a des trucs de 64 MO qui font même tél GSM (ridicule !)
Perso , je choisi mes titres , je ne me deplace pas avec tout mes CD's  , 5 GO pour moi ,correct .
l'ipod lui est top !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ps: il manque cette fameuse housse c'est vrai  Mr Jobs


----------



## mike1 (1 Janvier 2002)

Question maczeage, peux tu détailler le jukebox.

Taille, Poids, autonomie , fonctionnalité, etc


----------



## maczeage (1 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Les gars arretez tout :

Un pote a eu le archos pour noel,j'ai pu comparer avec l'ipod
................
Alors,vous prendrez quoi ?









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK mais au moins l 'archeos , lui , reviens pas au SAV dans 50 % des cas ..


----------



## Moof (2 Janvier 2002)

Avec 5 Go, l'iPod embarque prÃ¨s de 1000 morceaux non?
C'est Ã©norme. 1000 chansons, je ne suis pas sur que j'arriverais Ã  remplir un iPod, si j'en avais un.
Alors des baladeurs avec un disque de 40 Gigas, c'est sympa, mais je ne suis pas sur que Ã§a serve Ã  grand chose.


----------



## brome (18 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
Alors,vous prendrez quoi ?
 <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Perso, le choix est fait : Archos. C'est vrai que seulement 5 Go pour un prix exhorbitant, c'est du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple.

Le Jukebox Multimedia semble tres prometteur, d'autant plus qu'il disposera d'une interface Firewire.

Quant a l'eclairage de l'ecran de l'iPod, je trouve que c'est une horreur ! A n'utiliser qu'en cas de force majeure tellement ca fait moche.


----------



## simon (18 Janvier 2002)

Vu que l'on ait de le forum rumeur  moi je lance la suivante de rumeur: Toshiba (qui fabrique le disque dur de l'iPod) vient de sortir les mêmes disques en 10Go et 20 Go donc un peu de patience et vous l'aurez sûrement votre iPod avec 20Go


----------



## mercutio (19 Janvier 2002)

et une entrée audio !

pour concurrencer les dictaphones et autres minidisc.
ça en être une bonne idée , non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par maczeage:
*il est deja depassé !

la concurence en est deja a 40 go de disk
et seulement 5 go pour l ipod ...

apple aurait du sortir son engin y'a 1 an !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout dépend de ce qu'on entend par dépassé ! Le problème n'est pas d'avoir la plus grosse... euhh capacité, mais de faire tenir ces gigas dans le moins d'espace possible. Va faire tenir l'Archos dans une poche !
D'autant que j'espère bien qu'Apple va passer un jour au MP3 Pro ou/et l'AAC (2000 morceaux dans le même iPod...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Et surtout, le firewire/disque dur externe (bootable) est un avantage décisif !

Un iPodiste heureux


----------



## dany (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;nico&gt;:
*

Un iPodiste heureux    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un autre !


----------



## simon (19 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;nico&gt;:
*
Et surtout, le firewire/disque dur externe (bootable) est un avantage décisif !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci de cette remarque qui est fort vrai et vachement utile, je n'ai pas d'iPod (mon RIO 500 marche encore très bien) mais c'est vrai que si un jour je dois en racheter un je vais pas hésiter parce que si je peux acheter un lecteur MP3 et disque externe le tout FireWire c'est la classe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Janvier 2002)

À propos, allez voir la dépêche de macgen ici : http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=4387  qui traite un peu du même sujet.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Janvier 2002)

combien d'entre-vous utilise ipod en dd externe ?


----------



## mtra (23 Janvier 2002)

moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est l'engin idéale tjrs dans la poche quand je me deplace j'ai tjrs mes petit Go avec moi ! et si j'ai pas assez de place je vire tout et je recharge mes bib musicale en revenant ... sans compter que j'ai tjrs sur moi en compte user light me permettant de consulter mes mail et faire de l'icq! non vraiment pas cher payer cet ipod


----------



## brome (23 Janvier 2002)

A tout hasard (on peut rever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), quelqu'un sait si le DD de l'iPod est reconnu par un PC equippe de FireWire ?

C'est vrai quoi, il faut tenir compte aussi de nos freres defavorises !


----------



## MacDominion (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Moof:
*Avec 5 Go, l'iPod embarque près de 1000 morceaux non?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui 1000 chansons encodées en 160 Kbps mais étant donné qu'à 128 Kbps les morceaux sont déja de très bonne qualité on peut faire tenir environ 1300 morceaux sur un iPod. Et je compte pas les fichiers encodés en 32 ou en 64 Kbps (en général des sketchs de comiques qu'on trouve sur le net).


----------



## mtra (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par brome:
*A tout hasard (on peut rever   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), quelqu'un sait si le DD de l'iPod est reconnu par un PC equippe de FireWire ?

C'est vrai quoi, il faut tenir compte aussi de nos freres defavorises !     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bah oui evidement


----------



## MacDominion (23 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*bah oui evidement   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais mais il faut le soft de MediaFour pour pouvoir utiliser le iPod plus avant.


----------

